# Neues WAR video tolle qualität



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

Jeder von euch der mal sehen mag wie die aktuelle beta version in bewegten bildern und sound (jaaa ingame sound ohne irgendwelche  störende geräusche) wirkt, sollte sich mal das hier anschauen.

http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warhammer-on...-reckoning.html

Über die beta grafik lässt ich ja kaum noch was meckern. Der sound ist wie ich finde sehr atmospherisch.
Top arbeit man würde auf den ersten blick nicht wirklich vermuten das es eine beta ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das 2te video ist nen interview mit Jeff Hickman. Nicht grad brandneue infos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
abberrrrr dem höre ich viel lieber zu als ein paar anderen schlaftabletten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(denke dabei an das crafting video )

Schaut rein !!!! lohnt sich


----------



## Macaveli (19. April 2008)

in solchen situationen wüsche ich mir dass ich damals im englischunterricht besser aufgepasst hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Sin (19. April 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> in solchen situationen wüsche ich mir dass ich damals im englischunterricht besser aufgepasst hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Muharharharrrrrrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, aber da hättest du solange im Unterricht aufpassen können wie du willst und würdest trotzdem nix verstehen, das ist nämlich Französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ah, danach gehts englisch weiter mit französischen Untertitel... geil ^^

Edit2: Ich setz mich heut Mittag mal hin und sag euch dann, was der franzose die ganze zeit labert... 
Der Jeff sagt einfach nur, dass die mit der Warhammer lizenz eine lizenz erworben haben die ein großes Potenzial hat, und sie dieses auch nutzen können/dürfen, als Beispiel nennt er z.B. die Städte die am Anfang "arm" sind und im späteren Spielverlauf besser werden, wodurch sich neue Gebiete wie z.B. der Tempel öffnet mit neuen Quests, etc, etwas über dieses Buch der Taten etc.. hatte jetzt keine lust alles mitzuschreiben ^^


----------



## Blackeurope (19. April 2008)

Englisch hilft dir da ja nur bei dem Interview, welches ja relativ kurz ist. Das andere ist Französisch und meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr viel anstrengender dem Französischen Teil zu zu hören, da ich das überhaupt nicht verstehe und weil ich dieser Sprache auch einfach nicht gern zuhöre.


----------



## Felucius (19. April 2008)

Soll ich wieder eine Übersetzung vom englischen Teil reinsetzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Okay ich mach mich morgen gleich an die Arbeit =).
Mit Franz kann ich leider nicht dienen aber naja , der Englisch Teil war ja auch ganz aufschlussreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG Felucius


----------



## Draco1985 (19. April 2008)

Hmmm, mein Französisch ist noch eingerosteter als ich dachte... Mehr als ein paar Satzfetzen hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Aber dafür war das Englisch von Jeff umso verständlicher und das war ja wohl das Wichtigste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich am meisten beeindruckt hat, war diese Sache wegen der "Geheimnisse", die er angesprochen hat. Diese Verliese und Höhlen, die überall verteilt sind. Da hab ich direkt eine Aufgabe für mich selbst: ALLE FINDEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei nicht verständlich war, ob man was dafür bekommt, von dn Einträgen im Tome mal abgesehen.

In jedem Fall, das Spiel sieht schonmal sehr gut aus. Ich freu mich drauf, das anzocken zu können.

WAAAAAAAAGH!
(Oder besser: für Khaela Mensha Khaine!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (19. April 2008)

Der Kerl spricht so deutliches gut verständliches Englisch also wer das net verstanden hat sollte echt nochma bissl üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben


----------



## Grimtom (19. April 2008)

jo, die Franzosen machen sich wenigstens die Mühe, und übersetzen das in ihre Sprache .... 
Beispielhaft für eine Fanseite .... WINK MIT DEM ZAUNPFAHL !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





celion schrieb:


> Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben


Dann spiel weiter dein möchtegern MMO WoW ... und renn das 2056x in deine Dreckinstanz, um vielleicht eins deiner scheiss Lilapixel Rüstungsteile zu bekommen.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> jo, die Franzosen machen sich wenigstens die Mühe, und übersetzen das in ihre Sprache ....
> Beispielhaft für eine Fanseite .... WINK MIT DEM ZAUNPFAHL !!!
> 
> 
> ...



1. Glaubst du wirklich bei War wird sich irgendetwas ändern..... vieleicht sind die Epics ja rosa
2. Ich spiel kein Wow


----------



## mig82 (19. April 2008)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schöner Bericht mit sehr schönen Ingame Aufnahmen. Also ich bin unterdessen mehr als zuversichtlich das Warhammer sich zu einem wirklich guten Spiel entwickelt, freu mich riesig drauf und kann schon nichtmehr ruhig sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was auszusetzen hab ich dennoch, der französische Moderator hat bei mir regelrecht Brechreiz und Gehörsturz verursacht, geht es nur mir so oder findet noch jemand diese Sprache abstoßend? *duck*

Immerhin war Jeff wie immer mit seinem klasklarem Englisch gut zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mig82 (19. April 2008)

> 1. Glaubst du wirklich bei War wird sich irgendetwas ändern..... vieleicht sind die Epics ja rosa
> 2. Ich spiel kein Wow



Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und halt dich mit deinen Flames zurück, diese pessimistisch - arrogante Meinung interessiert hier keinen!

Danke


----------



## Hey-Ray (19. April 2008)

mig82 schrieb:


> Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und halt dich mit deinen Flames zurück, diese pessimistisch - arrogante Meinung interessiert hier keinen!
> 
> Danke


Wenn du Pessimismus nicht magst, solltest du auch den Optimusmus unterdrücken. Da es noch keiner wirklich gespielt hat, kann keiner sagen "Das Game wird der Oberhammer" aber wohl auch keiner "Das Game wird richtig grottig". Man sieht im moment nur was einem gezeigt wird. Und ihre persönlichen Meinungen darf man hier unter den anderen verbreiten. Dafür sind Foren da.


----------



## mig82 (19. April 2008)

> Wenn du Pessimismus nicht magst, solltest du auch den Optimusmus unterdrücken. Da es noch keiner wirklich gespielt hat, kann keiner sagen "Das Game wird der Oberhammer" aber wohl auch keiner "Das Game wird richtig grottig". Man sieht im moment nur was einem gezeigt wird. Und ihre persönlichen Meinungen darf man hier unter den anderen verbreiten. Dafür sind Foren da.




Geb ich dir Recht, jedoch werde ich den Optimismus nach wie vor dem Pessimismus vorziehen! Und aus eben diesen Gründen die du selbst nanntest habe ich keinerlei Verständnis für Leute die Foren dazu nutzen um ihren Unmut los zu lassen und möglichst alles durch den Dreck ziehen was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist!

Meine Meinung, und dafür ist ein Forum ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1. Glaubst du wirklich bei War wird sich irgendetwas ändern..... vieleicht sind die Epics ja rosa
> 2. Ich spiel kein Wow


Du spielst kein WoW ?? Na dann ...


> Ich haben einen relativ erfolgreichen Raid und Vergelter kann man wirklich nicht gebrauchen und wird bei uns auch abgelehnt. Das einzige was er kann ist buffen^^





> Mit dem patch wirds lustig wenn sich alle Blau equipten nach Bt wagen um dort festzustellen das sie am ersten Mob nicht vorbeikommen





> Bin Krieger und sehe gegen Pala recht alt aus aber ausser "mimimimimi" fällt mir grad nichts ein





> Mir gefällt es immer wieder wenn die Leute über die Namen und das Niveu mancher Spieler in Wow jammern. Selber schuld, wechselt doch auf einen Server der mit RP- beginnt.





> Ja leider ist eure Ausrüstung die Ihr so mühevoll gesammelt habt mit dem nächsten addon von Wow nix mehr wert. Aber was solls, ob ich mein schwer erfarmtes T5 gegen T6 oder später gegen lvl 73 etc. Sachen tausche ist sprichwörtlich "scheiß egal".
> Und falls ihr glaubt bei HdRo wird es nie eine Lvl erweiterung geben der sollte mal darüber nachdenken ob euch in ferner Zukunft in diesem Spiel überhaupt noch was geboten wird.





> Falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt hat Blizz mit Wow das Online Rollenspiel neu erfunden und braucht mit sicherheit die nächsten Jahre keine Konkurenz zu fürchten.
> Und wenn ich höre das es bei Wow alles nur um items dreht, der soll mir mal erklären was bei War da anders sein soll.
> Endlevel erreicht, Schlachtfeld rein, Schlachtfeld raus und das jeden Tag und zwischen durch mal ein item einsacken. Maaaaaan wird das spannend, kanns kaum erwarten meine Zeit so sinnvoll zu nutzen.........NICHT!!


blöd oder? ... schade dass man seine Einträge nicht löschen kann. Und ja, wie war da noch ein Eintrag ... "Ich fresse Kühe" ... dann mal nen guten. Schon blöd als Lügner da zu stehen, oder was sagt Ihr "IMBA Primaten" so gerne ... mimimimimi. ?
Ach ja, und zum Thema "noch keiner wirklich gespielt hat" ... klare Absage, schon einmal was von Beta gehört ? Ich bin seit Juli 2007 dabei.


----------



## Gromthar (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben


Dann geh einfach wieder mit Puppen spielen, oder was auch immer Du gerne tust um Dir die Zeit zu vertreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen hat WoW nicht das MMO-Rad neu erfunden. Alles was WoW eingebaut hat war schon lange vorher vorhanden, auch Blizzard hat bei jedem damals bekannten MMO erfolgreiche Ideen übernommen und schließlich eingebaut. Dem Ganzen ein anderes Äußeres zu geben ist im Prinzip nur das i-Tüpfelchen.

Danke an den Ersteller für das Video. Endlich mal gute Qualität und vor allem ein paar Inforamtionen zum Spiel selbst. Vor allem den Teil mit der Zielgruppe fand ich interessant, da zumeist in Spiel in eine gewisse Richtung entwickelt wird und man so nunmal abschätzen kann in wie fern es einem taugen würde.

Was mich immernoch, auch noch Monaten Informationssammeln, beschäftigt ist dieses RvR-Prinzip. Eine sich entwickelnde Spielwelt, fern ab der statischen Pixel der klassichen MMOs, ist sicher mit das spannendste, dass WAR uns bieten kann. Man darf gespannt sein, allerdings muss ich zugeben das mich AoC auch sehr interessiert - sowohl vom PvP, als auch vom PvE Desgin. Besonders die alternative Umsetzung der klassischen Archetypen wie Tank und Heiler machen Hoffnung auf ein großartiges Spielerlebnis. Ich bin irgendwie hin- und hergerissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2008)

Beim 1. Video hatte ich noch starke Bedenken, ob mir die dargestellte Umgebung und Figuren zusagen würden. Sie sind mit den InGameAuschnitten in diesem Video ausgeräumt.

Ein Plus von meiner Seite her war sowieso eine gute Umsetzung der damaligen Diskussion im deutschen Forum, wie man die PvP-Zone in DAoC neu gestaltten sollte/könnte/wollte.

Bleibt nur noch das Minus aller aktuellen OnLineSpiele: In kürzester Zeit mit MAX-Level in MAX-Ausrüstung und perfekter FotM-Skillung auf dem Spielfeld zu sein können/dürfen/gruppenzwangmüssen.


----------



## Badumsaen (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben


Desto mehr ich von dir lese desto mehr freu ich mich dass du nicht warhammer spielen wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe die Farben für Rüstung färben werden noch verfeinert, denn wenn ich quietsch rote chosen seh wie bei 7:59 stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf


----------



## Sagardo (19. April 2008)

> Ich hoffe die Farben für Rüstung färben werden noch verfeinert, denn wenn ich quietsch rote chosen seh wie bei 7:59 stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf




ich glaube Jeff sagte schon , dass die Farben nur so zum testen sind und dass sich das nochmal jemand ansehen wird, der sich damit auskennt *gg


----------



## Taroth (19. April 2008)

Mhhh naja an sich klingt es ja richtig geil das mit dem RvR was er so erklärt. Nur leider finde ich die Grafik von dem was ich gesehen hab langweilig. Jetzt kommt bestimmt der WoW Flame das es Kindergrafik ist bla. Aber das ist mit absicht so ausgelegt das hat seine eingene Flair bei WAR hingegen hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Wollte es eig auch spielen aber ich denke mal dann läuift es am ende auf AOC aus oder doch weiter WoW =)))

PS: plz dont flame


----------



## Sagardo (19. April 2008)

> Nur leider finde ich die Grafik von dem was ich gesehen hab langweilig



kann ich verstehen, man sagt ja nicht umsonst, dass man mit Lichteffekten und allgemeinen Effekten dynamik erzeugt.Und da diese Arten der Effekte noch komplett fehlt ist das natürlich nicht sehr dynamisch, richtig.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. April 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Mhhh naja an sich klingt es ja richtig geil das mit dem RvR was er so erklärt. Nur leider finde ich die Grafik von dem was ich gesehen hab langweilig. Jetzt kommt bestimmt der WoW Flame das es Kindergrafik ist bla. Aber das ist mit absicht so ausgelegt das hat seine eingene Flair bei WAR hingegen hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Wollte es eig auch spielen aber ich denke mal dann läuift es am ende auf AOC aus oder doch weiter WoW =)))
> 
> PS: plz dont flame



Nein es kommt mit Sicherheit jetzt kein WoW Flame..aber ein Flame für dich!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ****** halten! 

Es wurde mehrmals nun berichtet das in der War Beta jegliche Details fehlen! Sie sind nicht implementiert! Also geh bitte wieder in deine Hello-Kitty Welt!


----------



## Geige (19. April 2008)

geile grafik...
auch wenn keine neuen details von spiel prinzip dabei waren


----------



## Sagardo (19. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nein es kommt mit Sicherheit jetzt kein WoW Flame..aber ein Flame für dich!
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ****** halten!
> 
> Es wurde mehrmals nun berichtet das in der War Beta jegliche Details fehlen! Sie sind nicht implementiert! Also geh bitte wieder in deine Hello-Kitty Welt!




Sorry aber wir sollten unsere "!" auf eine gewisse Zahl reduzieren.
In Bayern  soll es schon Famillien geben die kein "!" mehr haben , also hab mitleid mit unseren kleinen Deutschland Azubis und verwende nicht ganz so viele "!" .


----------



## Barlyn (19. April 2008)

Also beim Interview, der Ork der im Hintergrund abläuft sozusagen sieht ja schonmal richtig gut aus und macht mir immer mehr Freude auf das fertige Spiel.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. April 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Sorry aber wir sollten unsere "!" auf eine gewisse Zahl reduzieren.
> In Bayern  soll es schon Famillien geben die kein "!" mehr haben , also hab mitleid mit unseren kleinen Deutschland Azubis und verwende nicht ganz so viele "!" .



Ich weiß, es tut mir leid, ich vergaß das die meisten mit diesem Satzzeichen nicht klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## divmaster (19. April 2008)

Man wie bitter ist das denn? Schon im 5ten Post geht das geflame wieder los wie scheisse der ein oder andere ist.

Wenn jemand sagt, das er das Spiel nicht gut findet, darf man das doch oder?

Das ist echt arm was ihr hier macht..... Leider erlebe ich das immer häufiger auchin anderen Foren..... Wenn nem anderen die Alu´s für Auto nicht gefallen is man gleich dumm.... hat die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt und brauch auch nich wiederkommen.

Schade

Ja ich mag Käse dazu!!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (19. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nein es kommt mit Sicherheit jetzt kein WoW Flame..aber ein Flame für dich!
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ****** halten!
> 
> Es wurde mehrmals nun berichtet das in der War Beta jegliche Details fehlen! Sie sind nicht implementiert! Also geh bitte wieder in deine Hello-Kitty Welt!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dümmsten und unnötigsten Beitrag im Thread. Ich seh schon kommen, wenn W.a.r. paar Monate lang draußen ist, und Neue zum Spiel stoßen, dann werden sie sicher genauso dumm angemacht, weil sie ein paar Fragen stellen bzw. noch nicht alles wissen. Und dann sind wir wieder bei dem selben Niveau wie wir es aus einem bestimmten MMORPG kennen.


@Taroth
Tut mir Leid, dass es solche wie Aldaric gibt, der die Weisheit sicher nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat.


----------



## Wolfner (19. April 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> in solchen situationen wüsche ich mir dass ich damals im englischunterricht besser aufgepasst hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kein Wunder, das ist Französisch :-P

Scherz beiseite. Hört sich alles sehr nett an. Vor allem die Stelle an der Jeff Hickman so dämlich grinst gefällt mir ^^
Freut mich, dass man es vor allem auf Warhammer-Fans auslegt, nur die Frage ist halt, ob man das mit einer Community, die sicherlich später von Spielern überlagert sein wird, die eben ursprünglich keine Warhammer-Fans sondern "nur" MMO-Spieler waren, auch halten kann.

Ich denke da an WoW und die Anzahl der Leute in der Community die wirklich WarCraft III oder einen der Vorgänger gespielt haben. Allianz zu spielen machte ja 1000 mal mehr Spaß wenn man WarCraft II gespielt hat, aber gleichzeitig tuts dann auch weh, wenn Blizzard einfach so einen der alten Helden verschleuderte, wie kürzlich Zul'jin. Gut dass ich das nichtmehr miterleben musste. Normale Änderungen am Spielsystem mögen ja manchmal ärgerlich sein, aber so ein extremer Eingriff in die Lore macht mich persönlich eher traurig.

Die Anzahl der Spieler die den Strategietitel gespielt haben, hat sich nach kurzer Zeit schon extrem in Grenzen gehalten. Und dasselbe befürchte ich ehrlichgesagt bei WAR auch. Nach einiger Zeit geben dann die Spieler den Ton an, die keine Ahnung von Warhammer haben, aber eben zahlenmäßig den größeren Anteil ausmachen (das sind dann auch die, die sich gefreut haben, als bekannt wurde, dass man Illidan/Arthas etc bei WoW legen kann... nur halt um Epix abstauben zu können -.- ).


----------



## ExInferis (19. April 2008)

Ich schau mal ins Video rein und kram mal mein französisch raus. Ansonsten bin ich dankbar für eine Fremdsprachenkorrespondentin in meiner Nähe. Vielleicht erbarmt sie sich ja.

Und Newbies die nur Flames bekommen? Sollen sie bekommen. Ich  habe nämlich festgestellt, dass genau die dann die treusten Member werden wenn sie Hilfe am Anfang bekommen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. April 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dümmsten und unnötigsten Beitrag im Thread. Ich seh schon kommen, wenn W.a.r. paar Monate lang draußen ist, und Neue zum Spiel stoßen, dann werden sie sicher genauso dumm angemacht, weil sie ein paar Fragen stellen bzw. noch nicht alles wissen. Und dann sind wir wieder bei dem selben Niveau wie wir es aus einem bestimmten MMORPG kennen.
> @Taroth
> Tut mir Leid, dass es solche wie Aldaric gibt, der die Weisheit sicher nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat.



Und du bist zu **** zum ****** oder? Hast du seinen dummen Post überhaupt gelesen? Er stellt keine Frage, er behauptet schlicht weg irgendwas ohne sich informiert zu haben. Es sind solche Leute wie du, die nicht die Fähigkeit besitzen irgendetwas gründlich zu lesen, geschweige denn irgendwas lesen zu können, sondern irgendwas dummes reinhaun mit der Pfanne ohne was zu können. Also ich bitte dich, lern lesen, denken, posten... nicht einfach posten ok? 

Ach PS: Bitte spiel du kein Warhammer, du bist noch einer von denen die im Spiel irgendwas behaupten ohne es zu wissen. 

PPS: Hast du diesmal gründlich nachgelesen? Ich vermute nicht, anscheinend kannst du das nicht richtig.

PPPS: Schreib dich nicht ab!


----------



## Nevad (19. April 2008)

http://rutube.ru/tracks/419718.html?v=1b3e...1cffcfceb885a6a

Ich weiß nicht,ob es illegal oder legal ist.
Ich habe nichts mit der Erstellung des Videos zu tun ;-)

Aber das Video ist doch nurnoch der Hammer.

Hab noch welche gefunden,falls wer Interesse hat -> PM


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das das 2te video hier untergegangen ist und die leute sich anflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also hier :
http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warhammer-on...tml#view:240998

Rein schauen !!



celion schrieb:


> Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben






Taroth schrieb:


> Mhhh naja an sich klingt es ja richtig geil das mit dem RvR was er so erklärt. Nur leider finde ich die Grafik von dem was ich gesehen hab langweilig. Jetzt kommt bestimmt der WoW Flame das es Kindergrafik ist bla. Aber das ist mit absicht so ausgelegt das hat seine eingene Flair bei WAR hingegen hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Wollte es eig auch spielen aber ich denke mal dann läuift es am ende auf AOC aus oder doch weiter WoW =)))
> 
> PS: plz dont flame



Verstehe nicht warum leute mit flame auf sowas reagieren .......es wurde nur die persönliche meinung gesagt und keine wurde angegriffen. Es wird immer leute geben denen war nicht gefällt.....
Taroth und celion habe ihre meinung gesagt ohne wen anzugreifen oder im gleichen atemzug zu sagen WoW/AoC ist viel besser WAR stinkt.
Also echt manche komentare waren  überflüssig kommt mal zurück auf den boden.....
manche leute hypen WAR ohne ende als wäre  es das besste schönste und einzige wahre mmo und haben es noch nicht mal gespielt.


----------



## gultis (19. April 2008)

gib dir keine mühe die werdens nie begreifen.... liegt halt in der natur des menschen



das vied von der russichen seite is ja echt mal hammer, von mir aus kannst da ruhig auch nen parr mehr in den thread stellen , und dabei is mir aufgefallen ordnung hat ja schon seinen pet-klasse mit dem maschinisten und seinem standgeschütz ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> http://rutube.ru/tracks/419718.html?v=1b3e...1cffcfceb885a6a
> 
> Ich weiß nicht,ob es illegal oder legal ist.
> Ich habe nichts mit der Erstellung des Videos zu tun ;-)
> ...



keine sorge das video ist bekannt  es ist ne PQ  hast recht wirklich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Aldaric87
zu dir muss ich sagen  das ich hoffe das solche leute in WAR eine minderheit darstellen.
Anstatt zu informieren wirst gleich grantik und greifst an.
Jetzt könnte man sagen das ist  wow  forum niveau. Leute fragen etwas sagen ihre meinung anstatt im nen normalen ton zu antworten die leute zu informieren  wird geflamed und die leute als dumm dargestellt weil sie sich nicht über alles informiert haben. Soll nicht böse gemeint sein aber  aber versuchs mal doch mal  auf eine vernünftige art  zu argumentieren und den leuten verdeutlichen das alles noch beta ist.


----------



## Nevad (19. April 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> keine sorge das video ist bekannt  es ist ne PQ  hast recht wirklich nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du dir da ganz sicher,das sieht mir eher nach Battleground(wie war der begriff nochmal cO) aus.


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

Joa ist etwas her wo ich das gesehen habe aber bin mir zu 98% lööl sicher das es sich um ne PQ handelt.
Also kein super geheimes video oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eins das nicht viele  gesehen haben also auf jeden fall interesannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. April 2008)

Blackeurope schrieb:


> Englisch hilft dir da ja nur bei dem Interview, welches ja relativ kurz ist. Das andere ist Französisch und meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr viel anstrengender dem Französischen Teil zu zu hören, da ich das überhaupt nicht verstehe und weil ich dieser Sprache auch einfach nicht gern zuhöre.




Ich hab im Französsischen nur verstanden dass sie mal erwähnt haben wie erfolgreich ja WoW mit seinem 9 Mill. Player is..... dass Warhammer Online wohl 13 € kosten wird im monat usw........also die wichtigen Facts kamen beim Interview , wobei dass mit Schulenglisch gut verständlich war,da er ein sehr high level english gesprochen hat.
Wir nennen es "Oxford English" ,da es keinen starken akzent enthält.

Zb Hat er im Interview erwähnt ,was ich vorher nicht wusste,dass mit dem Level der Stadt auch Dungeons in der stadt (Altdorf -> hohes Level -> Gebiet "sigmar Tempel"-> High Level dungeon darunter) freigeschalten werden.


----------



## Nevad (19. April 2008)

http://rutube.ru/tracks/423212.html?v=bba8...7d4333c3b408346

Wie siehts aus mit dem?


----------



## Prometx (19. April 2008)

sau geil is die grafik geworden,hoffe die open beta startet bald ;-)
ich kann nicht mehr warten!


----------



## gultis (19. April 2008)

was sind das den für kranke AEs ???? da brennt ja der ganze bildschirm^^
gib mir mehr ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab im Französsischen nur verstanden dass sie mal erwähnt haben wie erfolgreich ja WoW mit seinem 9 Mill. Player is..... dass Warhammer Online wohl 13 € kosten wird im monat usw........freigeschalten werden.



ah super mein französich ist eh etwas vertaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber die info mit den 13 € ist mal was neues für mich hab bisher nur von ca. 15 € gehört 

@nevad 
nö das kenn ich nicht ist mir auch neu^^


----------



## Nelia (19. April 2008)

LoL der Typ hat den selben Moni wie ich ^^. Nur ne Nummer Kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zur Grafik: Ich muss sagen sieht nicht besonders hübsch aus.


----------



## Zidinjo (19. April 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Mhhh naja an sich klingt es ja richtig geil das mit dem RvR was er so erklärt. Nur leider finde ich die Grafik von dem was ich gesehen hab langweilig. Jetzt kommt bestimmt der WoW Flame das es Kindergrafik ist bla. Aber das ist mit absicht so ausgelegt das hat seine eingene Flair bei WAR hingegen hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Wollte es eig auch spielen aber ich denke mal dann läuift es am ende auf AOC aus oder doch weiter WoW =)))
> 
> PS: plz dont f
> Jap wollte mir zuerst auch War kaufen habe auch Beta gezockt aber War = WoW style. Ich werde wohl auch AoC zocken ist bestimmt sehr nett mit den Beladerungs sachen usw.


----------



## gultis (19. April 2008)

*handankopfklatsch*
wo sieht das den bitte aus wie wow ? 
und vorallem wo sieht wow beser aus ?
also wen man auf mangas steht sicher aber war sieht sicher nicht unreal aus 
und dem nächsten flame vorzubeugen ... es ist ja auch keine simulation sondern ein "fantasy spiel"


egal ....muss an meinen bald vorhandenen beipass denken ....... du hast recht war is sooo hässlich  , immerhin gibts da ja auch keine prachtschreiter die so "prächtig" animirt sind das mein rechner immer fast abschmirt wen einer durchs bild rennt .....
und immerhin gibts in warhammer auch nich die farbe "neon-braun" wie kann man sowas nur rausbringen wollen also echt 


v


----------



## jabor (19. April 2008)

hm nach deinem userbild zu urteilen biste nie im leben 18= keine beta für dich, oder nur ne woche und du bist wieder geflogen...
Wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt brauchste es auch nicht spielen, die Grafik is geschmackssache und vorallem noch beta. auserdem was is dir lieber, ne endgeile grafik, wo der pc bei 10 man im bild die segel streicht, oder was normales und dann richtig große belagerungsschlachten?


----------



## Nelia (19. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> hm nach deinem userbild zu urteilen biste nie im leben 18= keine beta für dich, oder nur ne woche und du bist wieder geflogen...
> Wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt brauchste es auch nicht spielen, die Grafik is geschmackssache und vorallem noch beta. auserdem was is dir lieber, ne endgeile grafik, wo der pc bei 10 man im bild die segel streicht, oder was normales und dann richtig große belagerungsschlachten?



Ich glaube nicht das sich an der Grafik noch was verändern wird. Aber ist Geschmackssache. Mir sagt es überhaubt nicht zu. Erinnert mich zu sehr an WoW.


----------



## Macaveli (19. April 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Muharharharrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol mir ist schon klar das es französich ist aber das versteh ich sowieso garnicht, deswegen hab ich mich auf den kurzen englischen teil konzentriert aber kam halt nicht vel dabei raus^^ kein wunder, hatte auch seit 10 jahren kein englisch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich kann schon englisch und französisch unterscheiden ne^^
vielen dank an die leute die paar sachen übersetzt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Du spielst kein WoW ?? Na dann ...
> blöd oder? ... schade dass man seine Einträge nicht löschen kann. Und ja, wie war da noch ein Eintrag ... "Ich fresse Kühe" ... dann mal nen guten. Schon blöd als Lügner da zu stehen, oder was sagt Ihr "IMBA Primaten" so gerne ... mimimimimi. ?
> Ach ja, und zum Thema "noch keiner wirklich gespielt hat" ... klare Absage, schon einmal was von Beta gehört ? Ich bin seit Juli 2007 dabei.



hab nie abgestritten das ich es mal gespielt hab, aber sich auf ein Spiel vertiefen das es noch nicht gibt....naja das gabs damals auch bei Hdro. Viele haben gewechselt und die meisten kamen wieder zurück


----------



## Amenna (19. April 2008)

ich finds interessant zu sehen das auch WAR schon ihre fanboys haben ^^ die gleich bei jeder kritik nen fiesen spruch reindrücken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR ist in der beta, und das sieht man... und das was man bisher sieht, ist leider nicht das gelbe vom ei was man sich sooo lange vorgestellt hat, ich hoffe das sie in 1-2 jahren noch was richtig geiles da rausholen!

Zu anfang von HdRO gabs auch gemecker gegen und von WoW spieler, das gleiche fängt jetzt bei WAR an... jeder hat seine meinung und ein forum ist dafür da um darüber zu diskutieren... jemand der keine kritik an seinem spiel vertragen kann, sollte das posten sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist nun einmal referenz, da muss WAR erst einmal ran kommen... und genau da weiß jeder hier... aber wenige wollen das akzeptieren!

Grüße


----------



## Macaveli (19. April 2008)

@ celion
ok und was willst du jetzt damit bezwecken? du hast doch eh nichts dazu beizutragen, du willst doch hier nur die leute provozieren....


----------



## jabor (19. April 2008)

Amenna schrieb:


> ich finds interessant zu sehen da auch WAR schon ihre fanboys haben ^^ die gleich bei jeder kritik nen fiesen spruch reindrücken müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm mir wärs sogar lieber, dass das spiel niemals an die zahlen von wow rankommt. die gründe könnt ihr euch ja sicher denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> @ celion
> ok und was willst du jetzt damit bezwecken? du hast doch eh nichts dazu beizutragen, du willst doch hier nur die leute provozieren....



nö, ich wurde von der Seite blöd angemacht und verteidige mich nur. Aber da ihr gegen euer so hochelobtes War ( was es nicht ist ) keine Kretik vertragen könnt sag ich lieber nix mehr. Ich warte bis es rauskommt, kaufs mir und empfehle es in meine Krabbelgruppe weiter


----------



## Nevad (19. April 2008)

Ich sag es immer wieder für alle Grafikmeckerer:

Die Grafik ist wahrscheinlich schon ausgearbeitet,aber in der Beta nicht annähernd ganz nutzbar,da fehlt einiges an Einstellungen.

Habt ihr schonmal ein Spiel ohne jegliche Effekte und auf kleinsten Einstellungen gespielt?
Dann müsstet ihr wissen,dass es meist/immer grottig aussieht.Also ich finde die Loweinstellung von WAR schon besser als die von WoW,obwohl Wow eigtl kein schlechtes Spiel bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ist ;-)


----------



## Nevad (19. April 2008)

"Der hat gesagt ich bin Doof,jetzt sag ich ihm,dass er Blöd ist,ätsch!" O.o


----------



## gultis (19. April 2008)

Amenna schrieb:


> WoW ist nun einmal referenz, da muss WAR erst einmal ran kommen... und genau da weiß jeder hier... aber wenige wollen das akzeptieren!
> 
> Grüße






die frage ist da eher .... "wer will das schon?"
in daoc war die komiunite sehr geil, viele sind damals zum release zu wow gegeangen und kammen wieder ..... denk mal drüber nach ^^
es steckt einfach viel gewohnheit in dem jeweiligem stamm mmo einer person ...wenige nehmen sich die zeit ein mmo so lange zu spielen bis sie sehen was wirklich dan ist und gehen vorher wieder zu ihrem anfangs mmo zurück


----------



## Draco1985 (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> hab nie abgestritten das ich es mal gespielt hab, aber sich auf ein Spiel vertiefen das es noch nicht gibt....naja das gabs damals auch bei Hdro. Viele haben gewechselt und die meisten kamen wieder zurück



Und ich würd mich freuen, wenn das bei WAR genauso wird wie bei HdRO. Immerhin sagt man dem Spiel nach, dass es eine sehr tolle Community hat. Wollte es selbst schon testen, aber meine Abneigung gegen Mittelerde war zu stark. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich und ganz objektiv: An welcher Stelle soll WoW bitte deutlich besser aussehen? Es spricht im Gegenteil eher für WAR, dass die Entwickler im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen bei Blizzard eine Ahnung von anatomisch korrekten Modellen haben.

Klar fehlen hier und da noch Effekte, aber die Modelle wirken deutlich runder. Das Spiel sieht insgesamt, obwohl es auch ein Comic-Look ist, ernsthafter aus. Mir drängt sich da immer der Vergleich zwischen Pokémon/Digimon/Sailor Moon usw. und Cowboy Bebop/Ghost in the Shell auf. Alles Mangas, aber die letztgenannten haben einen viel realitätsnäheren Zeichenstil.


----------



## Macaveli (19. April 2008)

naja es heißt doch "der ton macht die musik" oder so irgendwie^^ wenn hier jemand schreibt zb "das spiel wird kacke" ohne das irgendwie zu begründen dann ist halt provokant da sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man dumm angemacht wird.
das hat nicht sdamit zu tun ob man kritik verträgt oder nicht


----------



## jabor (19. April 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> naja es heißt doch "der ton macht die musik" oder so irgendwie^^ wenn hier jemand schreibt zb "das spiel wird kacke" ohne das irgendwie zu begründen dann ist halt provokant da sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man dumm angemacht wird.
> das hat nicht sdamit zu tun ob man kritik verträgt oder nicht


/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> naja es heißt doch "der ton macht die musik" oder so irgendwie^^ wenn hier jemand schreibt zb "das spiel wird kacke" ohne das irgendwie zu begründen dann ist halt provokant da sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man dumm angemacht wird.
> das hat nicht sdamit zu tun ob man kritik verträgt oder nicht



Kann mich nicht daran erinnen das ich gesagt hätte das Spiel wird kacke. Dies hier ist ein forum und ich hab mich um meine Meinung erleichtert. Und vergesst bitte nicht das gute oder sagen wir mal "etwas bessere Grafik" noch lange nicht heissen muß das das Spiel auch gut ist (was ich auch nicht bestreiten will). Aber 80% aller "Das Game ist so geil leute" haben ausser ein paar videos und bildchen noch nichts gesehn und schwören jetzt schon auf das Spiel, das hatten wir damals bei Hdro auch schon mal und wir wissen alle wie es ausging.
Ich werds bestimmt auch antesten aber ich stehe dem ganzen noch etwas skeptisch gegenüber, denn wenn mal das Endgame erreicht ist wird es bestimmt auch nicht anders sein als unser ( mach jeden tag das gleiche) Wow und dann wird auch wieder gejammert.
Ich persönlich warte da mal lieber ab und werde mich dann für Aion entscheiden.......
So weit so gut und jetzt flamet weiter!!!!!


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

ich muss man celion recht geben er hat nur seine meinung gesagt er hat weder das spiel schlecht gemacht oder irgendwenn angegriffen ....
bzw sollten die leute mal auf den boden der tatsachen bleiben  und abwarten 
ich wunder mich wie sich manche leute an kleinsten kommentaren hoch ziehen können 
viele der leute die pro WAR und contra WoW sind merken nicht mal das sie sich genauso verhalten wie die WoW spieler die alle anderen mmo´s schlecht machen .....
Habe gehofft das die community  von WAR etwas erwachsener wird und vernünftiger  aber das was manche hier von sich geben trübt die aussicht.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> ich muss man celion recht geben er hat nur seine meinung gesagt er hat weder das spiel schlecht gemacht oder irgendwenn angegriffen ....
> bzw sollten die leute mal auf den boden der tatsachen bleiben  und abwarten
> ich wunder mich wie sich manche leute an kleinsten kommentaren hoch ziehen können
> viele der leute die pro WAR und contra WoW sind merken nicht mal das sie sich genauso verhalten wie die WoW spieler die alle anderen mmo´s schlecht machen .....
> Habe gehofft das die community  von WAR etwas erwachsener wird und vernünftiger  aber das was manche hier von sich geben trübt die aussicht.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> .
> Ich werds bestimmt auch antesten aber ich stehe dem ganzen noch etwas skeptisch gegenüber, denn wenn mal das Endgame erreicht ist wird es bestimmt auch nicht anders sein als unser ( mach jeden tag das gleiche) Wow und dann wird auch wieder gejammert.


diese aussage hat mich doch ins grübeln gebracht. hast du dich eigentlich schon mal mit dem game befasst? ist dir klar das das hauptaugenmerk auf rvr liegt?ist dir bewusstd as die welt von war dynamisch ist und nicht statisch wie bei wow? ich respektiere durchaus deine meinung aber bis jetzt hast du nur unwissen bezüglich war an den tag gelegt.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> diese aussage hat mich doch ins grübeln gebracht. hast du dich eigentlich schon mal mit dem game befasst? ist dir klar das das hauptaugenmerk auf rvr liegt?ist dir bewusstd as die welt von war dynamisch ist und nicht statisch wie bei wow? ich respektiere durchaus deine meinung aber bis jetzt hast du nur unwissen bezüglich war an den tag gelegt.



Dann erklär mir bitte was War anders machen wird um seine Spieler im Endgame an der Stange zu halten. Und wenn du dich mit War so gut auskennst kannst du mich bestimmt mit ein paar kleinen Sätzen aufklären oder?


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> diese aussage hat mich doch ins grübeln gebracht. hast du dich eigentlich schon mal mit dem game befasst? ist dir klar das das hauptaugenmerk auf rvr liegt?ist dir bewusstd as die welt von war dynamisch ist und nicht statisch wie bei wow? ich respektiere durchaus deine meinung aber bis jetzt hast du nur unwissen bezüglich war an den tag gelegt.



Na da bin ich ja froh das es ein forum gibt mit leuten die sich informiert haben und objektiv argumentieren können warum das spiel toll ist und nicht WoW ist scheisse WAR ist toll.....
Darum gehts doch hier sich zu informieren  und leuten die sich ihr meinung gebildet haben ohne alle informationen unter betracht zu nehmen zu sagen hey das ist nicht ganz richtig weil.......
Aber nein was kommt ? wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die  fresse halten
Anstatt einen argumente an den kopf zu schmeissen sind es flames .

Edit: sehe grad celion hat mal den leuten ne chance gegeben ihn vom gegenteil zu überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch was wenn es nicht wieder in flames endet ^^


----------



## jabor (19. April 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja froh das es ein forum gibt mit leuten die sich informiert haben und objektiv argumentieren können warum das spiel toll ist und nicht WoW ist scheisse WAR ist toll.....
> Darum gehts doch hier sich zu informieren  und leuten die sich ihr meinung gebildet haben ohne alle informationen unter betracht zu nehmen zu sagen hey das ist nicht ganz richtig weil.......
> Aber nein was kommt ? wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die  fresse halten
> Anstatt einen argumente an den kopf zu schmeissen sind es flames .


die antwort lautet wie folgt, und ist so einfach dass es hoffentlich jeder rafft: Daoc, das spiel wird immernoch fleisig gespielt und hat ungefähr den selben end content wie es war haben wird


----------



## Macaveli (19. April 2008)

celion ich habe auch nur ein beispiel genannt mit "das spiel wird kacke" das war nicht auf dich bezogen, ich weiß schon das du das nicht gesagt hast aber es gibt doch sehr viele leute die hier ins forum kommen und mit solchen kommentaren nerven wollen, was anderes will jemand nicht der sowas schreibt, und warum soll man immer auf solche leute eingehen und versuchen sie nett darauf hinzuweisen das sowas hier nicht erwünscht ist wenn die sowieso nur nerven wollen und nicht aktiv und gepflegt am gespräch teilnehmen wollen...
das soll aber nicht heißen das die leute hier nur hören wollen das WAR geil ist und WoW kacke, so seh ich das zumindest


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> die antwort lautet wie folgt, und ist so einfach dass es hoffentlich jeder rafft: Daoc, das spiel wird immernoch fleisig gespielt und hat ungefähr den selben end content wie es war haben wird



Also weisst du ich gebe dir recht denke war wird echt nen super spiel und mit der zeit wird es immer besser.
Ich hab mich viel über war informiert und ehrlich gesagt kann ich es kaum abwarten bis es raus kommt bzw die open beta startet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nicht jeder  hat Doac gespielt ich auch nicht das einzige mmo was ich gespielt habe ist wow und habe seit monaten schon aufeghört.
Schön das du sagst das es auf Doac aufbaut aber hättest evtl auch mal nen link oder paar sätze mehr schreiben können was es ist weil nicht jeder ahnung hat von Daoc .
Das problem ist das man niergends ne komplette  zusammenfassung von den vorteilen spielinhalten und detailierten  informationen über WAR gibt und man fleißig  suchen muss um informationen  über städte  raid´s die begegnung mit dem könig einer stadt usw  findet.
Jabor das war etwas mager für jemanden der Daoc nicht kennt weiss immer noch nicht was WAR einen  bieten wird.


----------



## jabor (19. April 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Also weisst du ich gebe dir recht denke war wird echt nen super spiel und mit der zeit wird es immer besser.
> Ich hab mich viel über war informiert und ehrlich gesagt kann ich es kaum abwarten bis es raus kommt bzw die open beta startet
> 
> 
> ...


recht hast du... ich denk mal spätestens zum start der open beta kann man auf der off. seite ne zusammenfassung von allem lesen...
bei daoc muss ich erlich gestehen, dass ich nur die probeversion gespielt habe...  trotzdem wird es ja immernoch gespielt. Auserdem kann man in einer der letzten buffed shows einen kleinen einblick ins rvr von Daoc erhaschen. 
http://www.camelot-europe.de/
und dann bei der navigation auf "das spiel" und "der kampf um die vorherrschaft" klicken, beschreibung vom pvp , das wohl teilweiße auch in WAR so vorzufinden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (19. April 2008)

und wen mir jetz noch einer sgaen kann was das eigentliche topic war ohne auf die erste seite zu gucken kriegt er nen kecks ^^


----------



## Exo1337 (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Sry, aber je mehr ich von War sehe desto weniger will ichs haben




das is doch nur seine meinung ihr kiddies regt euch ma nich so drüber auf weil jmd nich mit euerm spiel (!!!)
zufrieden is, das is das eigtl. geflame.....


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch so geht oder ihr darüber denkt, aber ich habe Wow von anfang an gespielt, hab eine menge an zeit investiert. Habe fast drei Jahre mit meinem Krieger sämtliche instanzen getankt und das auch erfolgreich. Ich identifizierte mich mit meinem Krieger und ich liebe Wow und genau aus diesem Grund stürtze ich mich nicht gleich auf das nächste Game nur weil die Grafik etwas besser ist. Ich wäle das Spiel das meine Freizeit für die nächsten jahre auffriest ziemlich genau und skäptisch aus und daher werde ich mich bestimmt nicht an War klammern. Fakt ist auch das der release von War immer wieder verschoben und hinausgezögert wird was mir bald so ziemlich auf den Sack geht. War is coming 2007..... ne ist klar


----------



## Draco1985 (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte was War anders machen wird um seine Spieler im Endgame an der Stange zu halten. Und wenn du dich mit War so gut auskennst kannst du mich bestimmt mit ein paar kleinen Sätzen aufklären oder?



Die wichtigsten Punkte:

1. die Möglichkeit zu wirklichen Schlachten, die diesen Namen auch verdienen. WoW hat das OpenPvP durch die BGs eindeutig getötet, da es sich einfach nicht lohnte, sich noch draußen zu kloppen wo es weniger Ehre und keine Marken gab und man insofern effektiv nichts vom PvP hatte.

2. Eine Welt die von den Spielern aktiv und ständig verändert wird, indem sich Erfolge im RvR auf das Reich und die Hauptstadt auswirken. Kurz gefasst: Das PvP von WoW hat kein wirkliches Ziel. Das Ziel des WAR-RvRs ist, wie in dem Video so schön gesagt wurde, "World Domination". Und als Motivation auf dem Weg dienen die sich entwickelnden Städte und die Aussicht auf die Plünderung der gegnerischen Hauptstadt.

3. Durch die Public Quests und dergleichen kann man Reichspunkte sammeln, ohne ständig online sein zu müssen (was ja ein Kritikpunkt an WoW ist: Wer viel erreichen will, muss viel online sein). Es gibt zum Beispiel keinen Zwang, eine komplette Eroberung eines Gebietes auch mitzuspielen. Wenn in WoW eine Partie im BG zu lange dauert dann ist das halt Pech - verlässt man das BG, gibts keine Ehre. Geht einem bei WAR die Zeit aus, loggt man sich einfach aus ohne dabei etwas zu verlieren.

4. Nicht unbedingt Endgame, aber trotzdem ganz nett: Wer will, kann nur durch PvP/RvR leveln und wird dafür dieselben Erfahrungspunkte (AFAIR sogar mehr) und ebenso gutes Equip bekommen, wie durch PvE. Wer nur PvP machen will wird in der Levelphase nicht zum PvE gezwungen. Umgekehrt können PvE-Liebhaber aber auch das PvP PvP sein lassen und sich nur Mobs widmen. Beide Hardliner verpassen einen Teil der Spielwelt, aber beides ist möglich.

EDIT:



> ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch so geht oder ihr darüber denkt, aber ich habe Wow von anfang an gespielt, hab eine menge an zeit investiert. Habe fast drei Jahre mit meinem Krieger sämtliche instanzen getankt und das auch erfolgreich. Ich identifizierte mich mit meinem Krieger und ich liebe Wow und genau aus diesem Grund stürtze ich mich nicht gleich auf das nächste Game nur weil die Grafik etwas besser ist.



Siehste und bei mir z.B. war's genau umgekehrt. Spätestens seit BC ist jegliche Atmosphäre für mich futsch, durch die lange Spielzeit war mir WoW einfach nur über. Von den offensichtlichen spielerischen Kritikpunkten und der sich rapide verschlechternden Community mal ganz abgesehen, die mich regelmäßig zur Weißglut getrieben haben wenn sie mir mal wieder schmerzhaft bewusst wurden.



> Ich wäle das Spiel das meine Freizeit für die nächsten jahre auffriest ziemlich genau und skäptisch aus und daher werde ich mich bestimmt nicht an War klammern.



Sorry, aber sich an WoW zu klammern ist keinen Deut besser, als sich an ein anderes Spiel zu klammern. Klar, bei WAR wissen wir nicht, ob es so gut sein wird wie es aussieht. Dafür wissen wir genau, welche Unzulänglichkeiten WoW hat.



> Fakt ist auch das der release von War immer wieder verschoben und hinausgezögert wird was mir bald so ziemlich auf den Sack geht. War is coming 2007..... ne ist klar



Und DAS einem Spiel vorzuhalten und weiter WoW oder irgendein Spiel von den Verschiebungskönigen Blizzard zu spielen ist wirklich nicht besonders Objektiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch so geht oder ihr darüber denkt, aber ich habe Wow von anfang an gespielt, hab eine menge an zeit investiert. Habe fast drei Jahre mit meinem Krieger sämtliche instanzen getankt und das auch erfolgreich. Ich identifizierte mich mit meinem Krieger und ich liebe Wow und genau aus diesem Grund stürtze ich mich nicht gleich auf das nächste Game nur weil die Grafik etwas besser ist. Ich wäle das Spiel das meine Freizeit für die nächsten jahre auffriest ziemlich genau und skäptisch aus und daher werde ich mich bestimmt nicht an War klammern. Fakt ist auch das der release von War immer wieder verschoben und hinausgezögert wird was mir bald so ziemlich auf den Sack geht. War is coming 2007..... ne ist klar



Du hast recht die verschiebung frustet aber es auf die grafik zu beziehen wie viele es machen ob man das spielmag oder nicht geht einfach nicht.
WAR bietet soviel mehr vieles wurde von Daoc übernommen und verbessert  und mal ehrlich aus Daoc haben sie viel gelernt.
Leider wird  es halt oft auf die grafik reduziert weil es etwas ist was man direkt vergleichen kann.
Man sollte die grafik als plus punkt sehen aber was dahinter steckt sich anschauen die ideen die in dem spiel stecken.
Allein die gestaltung der klassen ist genial die  städte raids wie das RvR aufgebaut ist  usw. man merkt wenn man sich  interviews durch liest das es doch sehr durchdacht ist was die da machen.
Hier mal ein interview mit Jeff Hickman sind 2 teile  eine kurze zusammen fassung über die inhalte von WAR.

http://www.gameplayer.com.au/Home/PREVIEWS...8&v7Pager=3

http://www.gameplayer.com.au/Home/PREVIEWS...a4-0c6f16ddfc23

Lesen lohnt sich.


----------



## celion (19. April 2008)

das War einfach anders sein wird ist mir auch klar und das das Spielprinzip nicht gerade das schlechterste ist dürfte auch klar sein.
Aber das nicht wirklich jemand weiß wie es im Endgame mit der Motivation aussieht ist genau so klar.
Noch viel spaß beim weiterm diskotieren ich geh mal an die frische Luft.

mfg
Celion


----------



## Nelia (19. April 2008)

Spellborn FTW ^^^.


----------



## Agrael12 (19. April 2008)

Celion bitte versteh mich nicht falsch aber du hast gesagt das man ein Spiel nicht hypen sollte wenn man da nur  bilder und videos gesehen hast .Gleichzeitig sagst du aber das du persönlich lieber abwarten willst und dich dann für aion entscheiden willst obwohl dort auch nur videos und bilder vorgestellt wurden.Ich finde diese Aussage etwas Paradox


----------



## Draco1985 (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> das War einfach anders sein wird ist mir auch klar und das das Spielprinzip nicht gerade das schlechterste ist dürfte auch klar sein.
> Aber das nicht wirklich jemand weiß wie es im Endgame mit der Motivation aussieht ist genau so klar.
> Noch viel spaß beim weiterm diskotieren ich geh mal an die frische Luft.
> 
> ...



Ich hab oben aufgelistet, was WAR bezüglich der Motivation besser macht als WoW. Hast du das bewusst überlesen oder ist dir das nicht konkret genug?


----------



## Sytranuss (19. April 2008)

Es gibt einfach Leute, die recht vorsichtig sind, was Vorfreude angeht, und das is doch auch okay so. Wenn deine Gründe ihm nicht reichen oder er sie noch nicht voll bestätigt sieht, dann würde ich das nicht zwingend negativ sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Hauptsache du freust dich persönlich auf das Game, das reicht doch schon.


----------



## Faith_sfx (19. April 2008)

alle geposteten videos hier sind sehr intressant und eindrucksvoll^^  

weiß jemand ob die sprachdateien von den npcs noch ausgetauscht werden? nur so aus neugier werd ja mit deutschen client zocken ^^

hab mal gelesen dass die momentanen sprachdateien nur platzhalter sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

hm ich hab gelesen das das interface nen platz halte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mich würde es nicht stören wenn es nicht direkt ein deutschen sprchpaket geben würde meistens sind die originalen sounds  "sprüche" der npc besser.


----------



## Gromthar (19. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> hm mir wärs sogar lieber, dass das spiel niemals an die zahlen von wow rankommt. die gründe könnt ihr euch ja sicher denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, mir auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispielsweise hat HdRO lediglich nach Codemasters Angaben etwa 250.000 Spieler europaweit, der Support ist gut, das Spiel ebenso ... Bei WoW geht man ja als Normalspieler vollkommen unter.



celion schrieb:


> Aber das nicht wirklich jemand weiß wie es im Endgame mit der Motivation aussieht ist genau so klar.


Och Du. Nehmen wir mal HdRO. Der dortige "Endgame-Content" ist auch nicht darauf ausgelegt mehrere Monate/Jahre die gleichen Instanzen nach dem optimalen Gear abzufarmen, sondern sich vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen Twink zu erstellen und das Spiel aus anderer Perspektive zu erleben; zudem steht dort Rollenspiel hoch im Kurs. Nicht jedes Spiel muss High-Level-Raidinstanzen bis zum Abwinken bringen und die alleinige Spielmotivation auf Farmen (Gear, Ruf, Gold, Mats) aufbauen. Jedem das Seine. Ich habe lange genug WoW gespielt um mich von solchen Mechanismen lossagen zu können - sie gefallen mir einfach nicht mehr. Das es anders geht zeigen viele WoW-Konkurrenten; und nur weil knapp 10 Millionen (nach eigenen Aussagen) WoW-Accounts existieren ist dies noch lange nicht die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte was War anders machen wird um seine Spieler im Endgame an der Stange zu halten. Und wenn du dich mit War so gut auskennst kannst du mich bestimmt mit ein paar kleinen Sätzen aufklären oder?



Die Schwierigkeit is dieser Drang sofort auf MAX-Level und so kommen zu wollen. Und das erhält bei mir die Skepsis.

Stell Dir mal vor, auf nem WoW-PvP-Server könnten die Allies Crossrad nicht nur beharken, sondern auch erobern, sich damit Questen aufschliessen und Questen der Horde abschalten. Ausserdem würden in Darnassus ein paar Gassen mit besseren Händlern geöffnet, in Orgimmar ein paar geschlossen und die dort anwesenden Händler geschlossen. Andersherum würde Eisenstadt verarmen, wenn die Hafenstadt nördlich von der Horde eingenommen würde und die Schiffe fahren Hordenhäfen an. Das ist ein ganz anderes, vor allem endlich dynamisches Konzept im Vergleich zu WoW-PvP-Servern. 
Für mögliche gute Umsetzung spricht DAoC. Der wesentliche Unterschied wäre aber, daß es immer garantiert reine PVE-Zonen geben wird, wo kein IMBA Schurke die ganze Stadt abschlachten kann, bevor es jemand merkt (closed PvE). 
Und wenn die Firma nicht den gleichen Fehler mit dem IMBA-Ausrüstungssprung für Mister-Lottogewinnpachter oder Artefaktklauer wie über ToA macht, ist es ein genauso langjährig gutes Spiel wie DAoC und erfreulicherweise WoW (obwohl der Lead-Designer ja offenkundig EQ2 ziemlich vergeigt hat, ähm für nur ganz spezielle Spieler spielbar gehalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Punkte:
> 
> 1. die Möglichkeit zu wirklichen Schlachten, die diesen Namen auch verdienen. WoW hat das OpenPvP durch die BGs eindeutig getötet, da es sich einfach nicht lohnte, sich noch draußen zu kloppen wo es weniger Ehre und keine Marken gab und man insofern effektiv nichts vom PvP hatte.
> 
> ...


Das kann man ganz genau so unterschreiben, und der Mann scheint zu wissen was er sagt bzw. sich mit War bestens auszukennen und den Vergleich zu WoW zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (19. April 2008)

also ich kann mir das rvr-system ( glaub es heisst so ) nicht ganz vorstellen
ist das so wie n bg oder ist das in der "richtigen" welt? wenn ja klingt das zwar spannend aber ergeben sich dadurch nicht enorme probleme?


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Welche Probleme denn?


----------



## Draco1985 (19. April 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> also ich kann mir das rvr-system ( glaub es heisst so ) nicht ganz vorstellen
> ist das so wie n bg oder ist das in der "richtigen" welt? wenn ja klingt das zwar spannend aber ergeben sich dadurch nicht enorme probleme?



So in etwa kommt die Analogie hin, sowas nennt sich gemeinhin auch kurz und knapp OpenPvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mich würde interessieren, welche Probleme du da siehst. Nicht dass ich keine sehen würde, aber bisher sieht alles danach aus, dass die Entwickler zumindest die Probleme, die ich persönlich sehe in den Griff zu bekommen versuchen. Zumindest so weit wie es ihnen möglich ist ohne die Spieler stark einzuschränken.


----------



## KennyKiller (19. April 2008)

Ich fand cool: "Deine Stadt geht von armehit zum reichtum , aber es kommt drauf an wie sich dein Realm anstrengt, und du hast am Anfang wenig Resourcen" oder so ähnlich, also das find ich geil ne richtig schöne "Publicquest" wo jeder mitmachen "muss" um überhaupt was zu ereichen , ich glaube das verstärkt den Zusammenhalt enorm


----------



## Gromthar (19. April 2008)

@ Draco1985

http://www.truveo.com/Warhammer-Online-Pro...R/id/3834361098
http://www.truveo.com/Warhammer-Online-Bet...nd/id/960911968

Diese Podcasts sollten Dir alles erklären sofern Du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hier die komplette Erklärung einer Communityseite auf deutsch:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=5

Edit2:
Mal kurz zusammengefasst bedeutet es eigentlich, dass alles was Du tust - seien es Quests oder jedwede Form von PvP - einen RvR-Hintergrund hat. Mit jeder Quest, jedem eroberten Keep, jedem getöteten Gegenspieler bekommt Deine eigene Fraktion Victory-Points und damit eine Vorherrschaft über das jeweilige Gebiet. Anzumerken ist noch, dass in jeder Zone auch PvE-Areas sein werden; in Anfängerzonen mehr, in den Höheren entsprechend weniger. Man kann damit eben auch ohne PvP spielen.


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2008)

@hühü
das du andere leute verteidigst ist lobenswert aber celion hat sich selbst in dieses thema eingebracht und dann erwarte ich entsprechend auch das er weis wovon er redet. wenn er nicht weis was man mit erreichen des lvl 40 in war noch alels machen kann , hat er schlicht weg sich nicht informiert. insofern kann er sich da kein urteil erlauben. und noch was: hühü...du bist zu liberal ^^

p.s ich schreibe jetzt erst da ich erst jetzt wieder da bin, ich sag das nur damit keiner denkt ich hab mich geschlagen gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (19. April 2008)

@sTereoType

nein das siehst du falsch. Es ging darum das er gesagt hat das je mehr er vom spiel sieht  umsoweniger lust drauf hat und allein wegen der aussage flames angefangen haben.
Wenn ich sowas sehe  bekomme ich die kretze. Er hat nichts schlecht gemacht oder jemanden angegriffen, dann gings halt los mit irgendwelchen komischen aussagen ^^
Es geht mir einfach darum das man nicht jemanden anflamen kann weil er sagt er hat kein bock drauf ihn gefällt es nicht aber manche leute fühlen sich direkt von sowas angegriffen.
Klar die leute steigern sich rein und sagen dann viel wovon sie evtl wenig informationen haben wenn sie angegriffen werden.
Dazu mag ich nicht viel sagen ausser das man den leuten "helden" sollte  um ihre wissen lücken zu stopfen anstatt zu flamen.
Ich bin der meinung das argumente mehr bringen als sprüche wie "wen man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten"

Edit: Von anderen inhalten die in diesen zusammenhang genannt wurden möchte ich mich distanzieren^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2008)

meine erste aussage celion gegenüber hab ich auch erst getätigt , als er anfing über den endconten zu reden(davor hatte ich keinen anlass ihn "zu flamen", schließlich kann jeder seine meinung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Suspicious (19. April 2008)

Zu den Möglichkeiten im Endgame kann ich eigendlich nur sagen das Warhammer absolutes potenzial hat den Spieler lange zu fesseln, denn pvp wird auch dann nich langweilig wenn man gutes EQ hat .. im Gegenteil dann wirts erst richtig lustig... vorrausgesetzt es ist vernünftig umgesetzt was man, bei aller Liebe zu WoW von eben diesem Spiel nicht behaupten kann, da ist es dann auch verständlich das man sich nicht ganz vorstellen kann wie man im Endgame content lange vom PvP entertained werden soll.

Allerdings wenn die Keepfights auch nur ansatzweise so geil werden sollten wie ich sie damals bei Lineage erlebt habe, dann wird das alleine schon ne gute Beschäftigung im Endgame.

Was man noch dazu sagen muss ist, dass solche Genres extremst von einer Guten Community abhängig sind, selbst ein relativ schlechtes Spiel kann in ner bombigen Gemeinschaft mega viel Spaß machen auch da denk ich wieder an Lineage 2

so long


----------



## Zla$h (19. April 2008)

chocolat rain some stay dry and others feel the pain...

so kann man War eigentlich ganz gut beschreiben....


----------



## Nevad (20. April 2008)

Wieso muss eigentlich in JEDEM Thread über WAR hergezogen werden,obwohl das Spiel noch lange nicht veröffentlicht ist?
Sagt mir bitte einen Thread mit mindestens einer vollen Seite,wo keiner von der "WoW-Fraktion" irgentwelchen Terz über War gemacht hat.

Wartet doch erstmal ab bis das Spiel da ist,dann könnt ihr immernoch Käse rumspammen -.-


----------



## Scark (20. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wieso muss eigentlich in JEDEM Thread über WAR hergezogen werden,obwohl das Spiel noch lange nicht veröffentlicht ist?
> Sagt mir bitte einen Thread mit mindestens einer vollen Seite,wo keiner von der "WoW-Fraktion" irgentwelchen Terz über War gemacht hat.
> 
> Wartet doch erstmal ab bis das Spiel da ist,dann könnt ihr immernoch Käse rumspammen -.-



die meinung, die man zu war hat, kann man ja nur anhand der bisher veröffentlichten infos machen. und wenn jemand JETZT sagt, dass ihm das Spiel immer weniger zusagt, dann ist das seine Meinung. Inwieweit er sich darüber informiert hat, wissen wir nicht. Es kann aber nicht sein, dass die Leute dann so zugeflamt werden. Selbst wenn man seine Meinung äußert (negativ) und bringt keine Argumente, heisst das nicht, dass man keine hat. 

Was für den einen ein Kaufgrund sein mag, mag für den anderen das Gegenteil bedeuten. Meinungen sind verschieden, das sollte man respektieren. Ich selbst hab die CE + PO bestellt, hab das Spiel kurz angespielt und der kurze Eindruck, den ich mir verschaffen konnte, war nicht gerade überwältigend. Und bevor jetzt jemand kommt und sagt "das spiel is doch noch gar nicht fertig" ... ich habe meine meinung auch nur zum bisherigen Stand abgegeben. Ich bin der Meinung das WAR sehr viel Potential hat, aber es kann nicht so weit gehen, dass naive Optimisten alles schön reden und ihnen jeder auf die Schulter klopft und wenn dann mal jemand kommt, der eine Kritik versucht an den Mann zu bringen, die nicht jedem gefällt, ist er gleich ein Idiot ohne Ahnung. 

Sollte man der Meinung sein, dass jemand sich anhand fehlender Infos ein falsches Bild gemacht hat, steht es jedem frei ihn darüber aufzuklären. Ich finde eine negative Kritik wesentlich besser, als eine "du hast doch gar keine Ahnung du noob"-meinung. Das Stichwort lautet: Konstruktiv. 

Es mag sowohl Anti-WAR-Leute geben, die nicht an einer Diskussion interessiert sind, aber es gibt im Gegenzug auch genug Leute die unreflektiert alles in den Himmel loben. Dabei ist der "vernünftige" Teil der WAR-Fans genau in der Mitte.

Die Hoffnung, die ich in das Konzept stecke (mein Vertrauen) und mein Geld wird hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht. Sollte Warhammer meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen, schrecke ich aber nicht davor zurück, es sofort wieder bei ebay reinzusetzen. 

Und um kurz das Thema WoW anzuschneiden ... ich denke, dass sehr viele hier WoW über einen längeren Zeitraum gespielt haben. Warum? Weil es ein super MMO ist. Es mag im Endcontent sicher diskutabel sein, aber mir macht WoW weiterhin Spass und die Steuerung ist z.b. in meinen Augen unerreicht. Ich habe viele ausprobiert, aber es geht nichts über die Steuerung von WoW. Man könnte jetzt sagen "Ey learn 2 play" ... aber für mich macht ein Spiel keinen Reiz, dessen Steuerung hakelig ist und indirekt ... das ist wie beim Auto fahren ... da fährt man auch lieber eins mit direkter sportlicher Übersetzung, als eins, bei dem man das Lenkrad nach jeder Seite um 20 Grad drehen kann, ohne das die Lenkung großartig reagiert. 

Das mal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2008)

*guckt sich um*

Was denn hier los??

Dachte es geht hier um die Videos und net um > oder < oder =

Also ich finde es nett dass es inzwischen Videos von WAR gibt die nicht in 640x480 abgefilmt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nett dass die Hochelfe gut verdroschen wird von dem kleinen Pixie oder was das ist, am Ende rettet sie sich ja mit einer schönen Kombo, hehe..auch die Unterschiede zwsichen zB den Hocheflen und den Dunkelelfen sind schon herausgearbeitet wie ich finde, da haben sich die Entwickler recht viel Mühe gegeben.

Ein bisschen besorgt mich allerdings dass die Rüstungsteile bzw. Sets bei der jeweiligen Klasse/Rasse total gleich aussehen, gut dass sie wenigstens färbbar sind..naja von HdRO bin ich vielleicht was Individualität angeht ein bisken zu sehr verwöhnt worden..*seufz* Aber WAR wird so oder so ein Highlight, ich freu mich drauf!


Zu guter Letzt, um mich dem bisherigen Threadverlauf kongruent zu verhalten:

[Danger: Contains Flame and Stereotypes]
Aber was das Wichigste ist und was sich nicht an videos o.ä. ablesen lässt ist die Community eines MMOs. So wie es scheint ziehen ja auch viele derer die mir damals WoW schon mit ihrer sozialen Inkompetenz und IQ auf Kühlschrankniveau verleidet haben auch "um" nach WAR - bitte, liebe Kuhkaff-Horsts und Bauerntrampel mit Kartoffelgesicht, Ganztages-Zocker mit Nebenberuf als arbeitslose Arbeitslose und sozial vernachlässigte Schulversager: bleibt bei eurem World of Wombats! 
[/Flame]

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Grimtom (20. April 2008)

Faith_sfx schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob die sprachdateien von den npcs noch ausgetauscht werden? nur so aus neugier werd ja mit deutschen client zocken ^^
> hab mal gelesen dass die momentanen sprachdateien nur platzhalter sind
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal da musst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, W.A.R wir komplett übersetzt.


----------



## Sytranuss (20. April 2008)

Auch die englischen Sprachdateien sind im Moment noch Platzhalter, die vom Entwicklerteam selbst eingesprochen wurden. Die echten werden soweit ich weis erst mit der OpenBeta kommen.


----------



## sybarith (20. April 2008)

@Ascían: über das individuelle aussehen mache ich mri mal noch keine sorgen. auf war welten konnte man dazu schon einiges lesen. laut vids und interview aussagen gibt es für jede klasse über 20 sets (wobei hier nicht gesagt wurde oder das nur sets sind die besondere bonis geben oder ob die einfach nur optisch aufeinander angepasst wurden). davon soll es die hälfte in den tiers 1-3 geben und die zweite hälfte sollen tier 4 sets werden. und insgesamt soll es ja nicht nur sets geben. 
dazu kommen noch eine menge trophäen-slots (pro charakter wohl um die 10-15 slots) und noch das farbsystem um rüstungen und co. ein zu färben. wenn das wirklich alles so umgesetzt wird wie gesagt wird. dürfte es extrem viele möglichkeiten geben den charakter zu individualisieren.

im moment liegen in der beta die schwerpunkt tests an der tagesordnung. es ist ja auch erstmal wichtiger das die spielmechanik funktionert. ich denke viele dinge, wie die grafik effekte, mehr skins/sets usw. wird man mit der open beta sehen, wenn die entwickler sicher sein können, das die hauptschwerpunkte des spiels funktionieren.

ich warte erstmal die open beta ab, wenn da eine halbwegs ersichtbare veränderung zum jetzigen video material ersichtlich sein sollte, ist es ein gutes zeichen, das sich die entwickler an ihre versrpechen/äußerungen halten werden. ansonsten muß man sehen ob es eine wert ist, das spiel zu kaufen oder doch die ersten patches nach der veröffentlichung ab zu warten-


----------



## Sukiz (20. April 2008)

viele vergessen das man in der beta einen vorgefertigten char bekommt und somit alle gleich ausschauen.
natürlich ändert sich das im fertigen spiel, ist ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bissi angst hab ich vor den leuten die ihr rüstung nur um aufzufallen ganz pink färben....geht irgendwie die atmo flöten find ich.
hoffe das es nur stimmige farben sein werden und keine "neon-kitschik-ach-ich-bin-so-glücklich" farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also einfach mal abwarten und "bier"trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (20. April 2008)

Da  kann ich dich beruhigen es wird sowas nicht geben man wird ne auswahl an farben haben aber nicht jede für alles nehmen können .
Also keine pinken spieler.


----------



## Electricwolf (20. April 2008)

ähm.....

BTC:

beimir geht das video nicht plz help es ladet und ladet und ladet und ichw ills sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (20. April 2008)

hm  aus dem bauch raus würde ich sagen versuch es mal mit einen anderen inetbrowser.
Versuch mal den von windoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warhammer-on...tml#view:240998


----------



## ExInferis (20. April 2008)

Also das Video gibt schon einen sehr netten Einblick in das Spiel und ich bin mit jedem weiteren Einblick und mit jedem weiteren Video einfach noch heißer auf das Spiel.
Potential ist einfach massig da und das schöne daran ist einfach, dass es den Eindruck macht als würde endlich mal wieder ein Spiel auf dem Markt kommen in dem man als Einzelperson auch mal was bewegen kann und jeder Spieler doch seine Bedeutung bekommen kann, solange er es will.
Taten in der Spielwelt haben immerhin eine Auswirkung und nicht wie bei WoW wo nichts wirklich einen Einfluss hat.
Das hat nichts mit Geltungsbedürfnis zu tun oder wie es manche vielleicht sehen werden, dass man sonst in der realen Welt nichts erreicht hat.
Nein, es geht einfach darum, dass ein Spiel zu spielen endlich einen Sinn macht. Man wirklich in einer virtuellen Welt lebt und die Welt auf die Taten reagiert.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Open-BETA um das Spiel dann für mich bis ins letzte testen zu können. Ich mache mir bisher keine Illusion über das Spiel, weil ich bisher nur die Videos kenne, aber man kann doch schon einiges absehen was sein wird.
Der Stil gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr und es wird ja auch noch einiges bis zum Release passieren.
Ihr habt hier von Individualisierung gesprochen.... WAR wird da mit Sicherheit einiges an Optionen bieten. Individualisierung eines Chars ist immerhin die Basis für eine Identifikation mit der gespielten Figur. Nicht dass Männer nun ihr innerstes nach außen kehren wenn sie als Frau spielen, sondern einfach dass man sich die Figur erschafft die man wirklich spielen will. Sie sich aufbaut und gestaltet wie man sie möchte.
Optische Anpassung ist da einfach ein großer Teil. Aussehen des Chars, Stil der Kleidung, Farben der Kleidung in hoffentlich eingegrenztem Rahmen, Anbringung von Trophäen und einiges mehr....

Warten wir es ab. Wir werden es ja sehen was uns das Spiel bringt. Und einige von uns schon früher in der OpenBeta hoffentlich noch vieles an Entwicklung mitmachen und mitbeeinflussen können so, dass das Endprodukt ein gutes Spiel für uns alle sein wird.


----------



## Leoncore (20. April 2008)

@Celion

Du machst dir sorgen um das Endspiel Content und da darf ich dir sagen, das RvR (vorausgesetzt man liebt PvP) länger fesselt als PvE. Du kennst doch sicherlich die Battlefield Reihe von EA oder das Spiel Wolfenstein ET?! PvP pur und sie werden heute noch gespielt (auch wenn es teilweise wenige Maps gibt, die dauernd abgeleiert werden). Ich würde es mal so betonen, das WAR in vielen Dingen, einem solchen Team-Shooter gleicht. Gut, man rennt zwar nicht in der Ego Perspektive mit der Knarre in der Hand durch die Gegend, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche: "Capture the Flag"!! In WAR stellen Festungen und Burgen diese Punkte da und wie schon vor mir gesagt, der Vorgänger DAoC wird ja heute auch noch von einigen gezockt. Außerdem wird ein MMORPG ja dauernd mit Spieleinhalten erweitert.

Das Video an sich ist gut, kann aber auch nicht so gut englisch.^^


----------



## Ascían (21. April 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> @Celion
> 
> Du machst dir sorgen um das Endspiel Content und da darf ich dir sagen, das RvR (vorausgesetzt man liebt PvP) länger fesselt als PvE. Du kennst doch sicherlich die Battlefield Reihe von EA oder das Spiel Wolfenstein ET?! PvP pur und sie werden heute noch gespielt (auch wenn es teilweise wenige Maps gibt, die dauernd abgeleiert werden). Ich würde es mal so betonen, das WAR in vielen Dingen, einem solchen Team-Shooter gleicht. Gut, man rennt zwar nicht in der Ego Perspektive mit der Knarre in der Hand durch die Gegend, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche: "Capture the Flag"!! In WAR stellen Festungen und Burgen diese Punkte da und wie schon vor mir gesagt, der Vorgänger DAoC wird ja heute auch noch von einigen gezockt. Außerdem wird ein MMORPG ja dauernd mit Spieleinhalten erweitert.
> 
> Das Video an sich ist gut, kann aber auch nicht so gut englisch.^^



Ich finde ebenfalls PVP fesselnder als PvE, im PvE ist alles so vorhersehbar, während im PvP bei richtiger Balance jeder Tag ein anderer ist mit neuen Chancen, Siegen und auch Niederlagen. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wird es Realmpools geben? Fand die Einführung solcher bei WoW damals zwar eine Erleichterung, aber das Flair war weg, sonst waren ja immer die gleichen "Mit"-Kämpfer und Ganker im Alterac, da kannte man schon seine Pappenheimer und es war immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu deinem Vergleich WAR/E-Sports:

Natürlich gibt es Szenarien die an CTF angelehnt sind, wie viele weitere die anders sind. Man sollte ja schon eon "Ziel" haben, und wenn es nur das Einnehmen von Festungen ist (macht zumindest bei HdRO mächtig Laune, wenn 80-100 Monster deffen und >100 Freie angreifen)...was ich jedoch nicht hoffe ist dass es dann auch sog. Ladder-Turniere geben wird, oder gesponsorte Teams etc. - aus dieser Ecke der (Online-)Spielewelt kamen ja damals auch die ganzen r0xx0r,  pwner und leet-speak-Kids erst nach WoW wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. April 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich finde ebenfalls PVP fesselnder als PvE, im PvE ist alles so vorhersehbar, während im PvP bei richtiger Balance jeder Tag ein anderer ist mit neuen Chancen, Siegen und auch Niederlagen. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wird es Realmpools geben? Fand die Einführung solcher bei WoW damals zwar eine Erleichterung, aber das Flair war weg, sonst waren ja immer die gleichen "Mit"-Kämpfer und Ganker im Alterac, da kannte man schon seine Pappenheimer und es war immer lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Realmpools wird es so nicht geben! Denn sonst hätten andre Server die Möglichkeit sich auf die Welt eines andren Servers auszuwirken! Da es überall zu jeder Zeit für alles Victory Points geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ExInferis (21. April 2008)

Realmpools wären kontraproduktiv, da das openPvP von WAR ja Auswirkungen auf die Spielwelt hat und da passt es einfach nicht, dass sich unterschiedliche Server damit ja quasi gleich entwickeln würden, weil die Erfahrung doch zeigt, dass jeder Server sich wirklich von jedem anderen irgendwie unterscheidet.
Sei es durch das Verhalten der Spieler oder deren Ziele oder sogar das ganze Wirtschaftssystem ein anderes ist.
Also bei einem Spiel wo es wirklich Auswirkungen gibt wird jeder Server für sich alleine stehen.
Stell Dir nur das Szenario vor, dass mein Team und ich auf einem Server einen Punkt einnehmen und auf einem anderen Server, weil er im gleichen Realmpool ist, ändert er sich aus heiterem Himmel ohne dass dort was gemacht wurde.
Die arroganten und hochnäsigen Hochelfen und die stinkenden bärtigen Ratten, die sich Zwerge nennen und das junge Volk der unbedeutenden Menschen würden wirklich dumm gucken und nichts verstehen, da ihre Sichtweise eh schon sehr beschränkt ist.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (21. April 2008)

Ton: passt - klingt gut
Animationen: schön und flüssig und man sieht sogar wie die Waffe "trifft"
Umgebung: bombastisch groß und viele Objekte
Grafik: Naja - Ich vergleichs immer gern mit DDO - das Spiel ist mittlerweile 3-4 Jahre alt und hat eine schöne Grafik, die rund läuft. WAR sieht für mich sehr nach DAoC aus. Die DAoC-Grafik war für mich anstrengend für die Augen. Aber vielleicht sind ja noch nicht alle Features der Engine frei geschalten. Ich werd mir WAR auf jeden Fall mal im Laden anschauen bevor ich es mir kaufe.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ton: passt - klingt gut
> Animationen: schön und flüssig und man sieht sogar wie die Waffe "trifft"
> Umgebung: bombastisch groß und viele Objekte
> Grafik: Naja - Ich vergleichs immer gern mit DDO - das Spiel ist mittlerweile 3-4 Jahre alt und hat eine schöne Grafik, die rund läuft. WAR sieht für mich sehr nach DAoC aus. Die DAoC-Grafik war für mich anstrengend für die Augen. Aber vielleicht sind ja noch nicht alle Features der Engine frei geschalten. Ich werd mir WAR auf jeden Fall mal im Laden anschauen bevor ich es mir kaufe.



Also die features sind nicht nur viell. nicht freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern sind sogar ganz sicher  noch deaktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ton: passt - klingt gut
> Animationen: schön und flüssig und man sieht sogar wie die Waffe "trifft"
> Umgebung: bombastisch groß und viele Objekte
> Grafik: Naja - Ich vergleichs immer gern mit DDO - das Spiel ist mittlerweile 3-4 Jahre alt und hat eine schöne Grafik, die rund läuft. WAR sieht für mich sehr nach DAoC aus. Die DAoC-Grafik war für mich anstrengend für die Augen. Aber vielleicht sind ja noch nicht alle Features der Engine frei geschalten. Ich werd mir WAR auf jeden Fall mal im Laden anschauen bevor ich es mir kaufe.



Wie mein Vorredner sagte, sie sind komplett deaktiviert, außerdem basiert Warhammer auf einer ganz andren Engine wie DAoC laut nem Entwickler-Interview, also wird sie sich wohl nich sehr ähneln...Dazu muss man sagen...DAoC Grafik anstrengend? Sie hat sich sehr entwickelt und ist heute noch sehr akzeptabel, alles andre als Anstrengend...WoW Grafik war für mich immer sehr anstrengend, nicht weil sie schlecht oder sonst was war, sondern einfach zu bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist absolut kein Flame gegen WoW oder sonst was. Es war halt für die Masse gemacht, da muss es auch auf jedem PC laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (21. April 2008)

Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass die WAR-Engine genau die gleiche ist wie die von DAoC. Abgesehen davon hab ich gesagt, dass für mich WAR wie DAoC aussieht - von der Engine hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. Lass mal ein DAoC-Video und ein WAR-Video nebeneinander laufen - ich finde die sehen sich schon recht ähnlich.

Ich will keine Grafik verteufeln, die noch Beta ist und an der noch gebaut wird. Deshalb werd ich eben abwarten bis WAR final im Schrank steht und mir es dann noch mal ansehen. Ich find die kleinen Bildchen nicht aussagekräftig. Das muss man live und groß sehen um beurteilen zu können wie das Spielvergnügen ist/wird.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass die WAR-Engine genau die gleiche ist wie die von DAoC. Abgesehen davon hab ich gesagt, dass für mich WAR wie DAoC aussieht - von der Engine hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. Lass mal ein DAoC-Video und ein WAR-Video nebeneinander laufen - ich finde die sehen sich schon recht ähnlich.
> 
> Ich will keine Grafik verteufeln, die noch Beta ist und an der noch gebaut wird. Deshalb werd ich eben abwarten bis WAR final im Schrank steht und mir es dann noch mal ansehen. Ich find die kleinen Bildchen nicht aussagekräftig. Das muss man live und groß sehen um beurteilen zu können wie das Spielvergnügen ist/wird.



Das mein ich ja, ich bin Tester und find es persönlich ganz anders.. und ich hab 6 Jahre DAoC gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (21. April 2008)

Hier etwas von der ComicCon.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YlEjUxRdbzo
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v-ozaoklgcE

Die Animationen sehen ja wohl mal richtig hammer aus.
Besonders beim ersten Video!

EDITh:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OWmMMA339uE&feature=related

Unter den "releated videos" findet ihr noch einige vielleicht unbekannte Videos aus der Beta ;-)


----------



## Leoncore (21. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Hier etwas von der ComicCon.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YlEjUxRdbzo
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=v-ozaoklgcE
> ...



Sry, aber die Videos sind in einer solch niedrigen Quali gehalten, dass ich dort kaum was im Bezug auf die Animationen erkenne. Alles was ich erkenne, sind manche Zaubereffekte.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (21. April 2008)

Tolles video! Danke.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob man diese Kreis
die unter den Chars sind ausschalten kann?


----------



## Sytranuss (21. April 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen dafür müsste man schon in der Beta sein, aber in dem Falle dürfte man ja wiederrum nicht antworten. Mein persönlicher Tip allerdings wäre "Nein".


----------



## Hühü1 (21. April 2008)

Sytranuss schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen dafür müsste man schon in der Beta sein, aber in dem Falle dürfte man ja wiederrum nicht antworten. Mein persönlicher Tip allerdings wäre "Nein".



Hm und ich denke das es gehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sicher darf dir das noch keiner sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (21. April 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Sry, aber die Videos sind in einer solch niedrigen Quali gehalten, dass ich dort kaum was im Bezug auf die Animationen erkenne. Alles was ich erkenne, sind manche Zaubereffekte.




Schlechte Augen?


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

http://www.warhammermovies.com/download.ph...43&mirror=1

schaut euch mal das Video hier an!


----------



## MF2888 (3. September 2008)

warum?


----------



## Macaveli (3. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> http://www.warhammermovies.com/download.ph...43&mirror=1
> 
> schaut euch mal das Video hier an!




nice,ist das von dir oder haste es nur gefunden?


----------



## Zez (3. September 2008)

Jup finde es auch nice - zeigt eine andere, sehr interessante Seite des Spieles - Open World Bosse, welche mit wenig Leuten legbar sind, jedoch etwas versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

Ne ich kann leider noch nicht spieln Habs nur gefunden und hab diese Seite des Spiels in keinen anderen Video bis jetzt gefunden!

Freu mich schon total selbst auf Entdeckerreise zu gehn!


----------



## wanxxx (3. September 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder ein "Schmankerl" , ist zwar fast 800 Mb groß aber dafür ist es auch 25 minuten RvR Kampf in richtig super Qualität ! Zu sehen ist ein Keep Siege aus der Sicht eines Engineers.

Part1: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part1.rar
Part2: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part2.rar
Part3: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part3.rar

Einfach alle 3 downloaden und mit "WinRar" entpacken

mfg,
wanx


----------



## Lorghi (3. September 2008)

wanxxx schrieb:


> Hier auch mal wieder ein "Schmankerl" , ist zwar fast 800 Mb groß aber dafür ist es auch 25 minuten RvR Kampf in richtig super Qualität ! Zu sehen ist ein Keep Siege aus der Sicht eines Engineers.
> 
> Part1: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part1.rar
> Part2: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part2.rar
> ...



das ist n tolles Video, jedoch: obwohl ich alle 3 dateien runtergeladen hab, handelt es sich immer nur um dasselbe Video

edit: ach ich depp, die gehören zusammen....sry, daß mit dem "part 1" "part 2" hat mich glauben gemacht, es handele sich um mehrere Videos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> das ist n tolles Video, jedoch: obwohl ich alle 3 dateien runtergeladen hab, handelt es sich immer nur um dasselbe Video



Was daran liegt, das es eine einzige Datei ist, die auf drei RAR Archive aufgeteilt ist...jedes Archiv enthält einen Teil der Datei, wenn man alle drei hat entpackt WinRAR die Teile und fügt sie zu einem File zusammen...die ersten beiden ARchive sind je 300, das letzte fast 200 MB gross, macht 800MB.
Das nennt sich "Split-Archive" und wird häufig verwendet, besonders im P2P und Download Bereich.


----------



## dvd4two (3. September 2008)

Muhhhhhhaaarrr das nennn ich ja mal geil 

THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, das es eine einzige Datei ist, die auf drei RAR Archive aufgeteilt ist...jedes Archiv enthält einen Teil der Datei, wenn man alle drei hat entpackt WinRAR die Teile und fügt sie zu einem File zusammen...die ersten beiden ARchive sind je 300, das letzte fast 200 MB gross, macht 800MB.
> Das nennt sich "Split-Archive" und wird häufig verwendet, besonders im P2P und Download Bereich.



jo, es hat bereits "klick" gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber danke nochmal für die Erklärung




man lernt eben nie aus


----------



## Scark (3. September 2008)

wanxxx schrieb:


> Hier auch mal wieder ein "Schmankerl" , ist zwar fast 800 Mb groß aber dafür ist es auch 25 minuten RvR Kampf in richtig super Qualität ! Zu sehen ist ein Keep Siege aus der Sicht eines Engineers.
> 
> Part1: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part1.rar
> Part2: http://foobar.pic.fi/25minRVRengineer.part2.rar
> ...



An solchen Tagen merke ich, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, sich für 16000er DSL zu entscheiden *g*


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=SxcU37hJlho&...D9&index=25

kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Musik im Spiel


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

http://warhammeronline.tv/video/423/warham...-beta--reikland

Omg so schön


----------



## XPray (4. September 2008)

Warhammer Online - RvR/City Raid 
spielszenen aus dem order city raid und rvr mit mein black orc


Auch grad gefunden sehr nice Video, macht soooo bock aufs zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

